# Wedding Portrait Works @ Penang by Jooi Wah Photography



## jooiwah (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi sharing of my pre wdding works taken in Penang.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## Destin (Feb 15, 2017)

Nice work! I especially like #1!


----------

